# Business Opportunity?



## November X-ray (Jun 12, 2012)

Just in case anyone wanted to "buy" a welding business, check this out: http://www.remoteproperties.com/lodge/sandpoint.html

I guess the competition should be virtually non existent!

If only I were 25 years younger,,,,,yeah right!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 12, 2012)

If I could weld I'd go up there for the $50.00 per hr gig:banghead:


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 13, 2012)

Just think of the fishing---------dang that is looking better all the time but I would rather move farther south not north.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 13, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> Just think of the fishing---------dang that is looking better all the time but I would rather move farther south not north.



The farther north you go the farther south you go, (Think about it)


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 13, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> The farther north you go the farther south you go, (Think about it)



That's kinda like if you were standing directly on top of the north pole, no matter which way you looked would be south (or vice versa at the south pole)!


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 13, 2012)

buuuurrrr
nothing like and address that is a *GPS coordinates:  Lat. 55° 20’ 12” N and Long. 160° 29’ 43” W -  Datum:  NAD27 
* thats because the snow covers the signs
:lmao::lmao::lmao:
steve


----------

